# New member: Just outfitted my new 6x10 work trailer



## mjozefow

Well first a little about me: I'm a long-time lurker on here. I'm 22 and have been in the remodeling/renovation world since I was a small child. Recently, I got on Angieslist and got some good ratings and now my phone is ringing off the hook. I got the 2011 Super Service award in 2 categories, so recently has been even busier! I do almost exclusively finish carpentry work. 

Anyway, about 6 weeks ago I custom ordered a 6x10 Haulmark Transport DLX w/ 7' interior height from the factory in Elkhart. 

I finally have it "finished". That is until I see a way to improve it or add more tools. 










I bought a Festool TS55 track saw and CT26 dust extractor just prior to starting the project. They make an incredible combination. 










I started by insulating it (about 80% done in this photo) :











Then came the walls (3/8") ply with a semi-gloss white paint. 

Here is how it came out:

































































With this setup I should be able to handle nearly any on-site fabrication. 

I now have with me at all times (had to make a list for insurance anyway) This may give someone an idea of suggestions for additional capacity for my mobile shop:

-Bosch 10" Table Saw
-Bosch 12" Sliding dual bevel compound miter saw
-Bosch router table w/ Milwaukee 2 1/4hp router
-Bosch Jig Orbital Jigsaw
-Bostich Trimair Compressor
-Jawhorse (a bit hokey but handy as a router table stand)
-18ga, 16ga, 15ga, palm, and framing nailers
-Bosch Finecut
-Makita 4x24 belt sander
-Porter Cable Laminate Trimmer
-Milwaukee Cordless Drills (two 18v and one vintage 12v), 6.5" circular saw, hatchet, Sawzall, work light.
-Milwaukee 7 1/4" corded circular saw
-Milwaukee 3/8" corded drill 5.5 amp
-Milwaukee 5.5 amp 1/2" hammer drill
-Milwaukee Super Sawzall
-Milwaukee 1/2" Right Angle Drill
-Milwaukee 3/4 cap "Falcon" rotary hammer
-Milwaukee Magnum 4.5" angle grinder
-Kreg K3 Jig
-Festool Compact Cleaning set
-Festool TS55 Track saw
-Dremel Multimax (to be replaced w/ Fein soon)


I also have a complete socket set, wrenches, bits, and accessories to support all of the above tools.


----------



## skillman

Welcome to the talk. Nice set up there.


----------



## griz

6x10 WTF...you build doll houses.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:

Hey, just kidding...:thumbsup:

Nice looking set up...even with the green stuff...

Welcome to CT:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mjozefow

griz said:


> 6x10 WTF...you build doll houses.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey, just kidding...:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice looking set up...even with the green stuff...
> 
> Welcome to CT:thumbup::thumbup:


LOL, it is small compared to many I have seen.

I work alone and do mostly finish work. I've done some nice stuff out of the back of my pickup but it sucks. This has more room than a Sprinter as far as I can tell. :thumbup:


Keep in mind too that there are about three times as many specialized tools that can be brought to the job too. I just use 25% of my tools 95% of the time. For instance I don't need my Milwaukee Sharpfire every day, nor do I ever need it by surprise.


----------



## WildWill

Great looking rig there MJ! :thumbsup:

You got that thing packed with a lot of good stuff, glad to hear you've got it insured.


----------



## SDel Prete

Well thought out and finished trailer. It looks great.


----------



## 4 seasons

Good job, you must be proud. Keep up the hard work and you'll be far ahead of most!


----------



## mehtwo

griz said:


> 6x10 WTF...you build doll houses.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Hey, just kidding...:thumbsup:
> 
> Nice looking set up...even with the green stuff...
> 
> Welcome to CT:thumbup::thumbup:


It's not how much space you have, it's how you use it.:thumbsup: Nice set up.


----------



## jb4211

Very nice set-up. Welcome to CT.

Why did you go with the single axle? I started with a signle axles, loaded it up and the fenders were touching the tires. :sad: Had no choice, had to switch to the double, plus it has brakes too.


----------



## mjozefow

jb4211 said:


> Very nice set-up. Welcome to CT.
> 
> Why did you go with the single axle? I started with a signle axles, loaded it up and the fenders were touching the tires. :sad: Had no choice, had to switch to the double, plus it has brakes too.


I wanted to keep it maneuverable and within something resembling a budget. This trailer does have brakes.

I'll pull it over the scales later and see ho I'm doing. I think I'm well under the limit.


----------



## duburban

do double axles come in that size range? my buddy was looking for a trailer but the double axles meant he had to run a much longer trailer.


----------



## jb4211

duburban said:


> do double axles come in that size range? my buddy was looking for a trailer but the double axles meant he had to run a much longer trailer.


I have a 6' x 12' double: rear barn door, single side entrance.


----------



## jb4211

mjozefow said:


> I wanted to keep it maneuverable and within something resembling a budget. This trailer does have brakes.
> 
> I'll pull it over the scales later and see ho I'm doing. I think I'm well under the limit.


I'm sure you're fine weight wise. I was serious, my fenders were literally sitting on the tires.


----------



## Greg Di

God bless enthusiasm and energy.

Nice work!


----------



## woodchuck2

Looks great. Watch the weight though, it does not take long to push the limits or go over. With a single axle trailer keep a constant eye on tires and bearing maintenance. You blow a tire or seize a bearing and you can pretty much kiss everything goodbye. Mine is a 14'er and is overweight at times, only been one or two times that i could not back it in where i needed it.


----------



## jb4211

One more thing, it may help to make a note to always make double sure you pulled those rear leveling jack stands up before you drive away.

I heard that if you pull away while thy're still down, they bend up pretty quickly. That's what I heard anyway. :whistling


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

woodchuck2 said:


> Looks great. Watch the weight though, it does not take long to push the limits or go over. With a single axle trailer keep a constant eye on tires and bearing maintenance. You blow a tire or seize a bearing and you can pretty much kiss everything goodbye. Mine is a 14'er and is overweight at times, only been one or two times that i could not back it in where i needed it.


I suggest installing what I call bearing buddies. They allow you to grease the bearings regularly through a grease zerk on the hub center. Those little 3500# axles are well known for bearing failures as mentioned above.

Other than that it looks like you are a well organized young man with some good business sense. I'm hoping for a large enclosed this next summer as well.


----------



## mjozefow

Thanks again for the comments guys.

I had the factory put in EZ lube bearings which grease through a zerk.

I will pull over the scales soon and find out what my remaining payload capacity is. This is an "around town" trailer for the most part. It won't see a lot of highway use. 

If there is ever a concern on the capacity of the axle I will fab up/buy a 5k axle to take its place. The frame on this trailer is the same spec as many manufacturer's 5k singles. I wanted something that would hold up.


----------



## Inner10

That sir is a nice setup...a really nice setup. Good use of space.


----------



## DuMass

That’s a really sweet little trailer setup. Are you going to have some kind of alarm system installed in it? After all the work done and time spent on design & layout, not to mention all the stored tools and equipment, it would be nothing short of a tragedy to come out of the house one morning and find it gone.
I’m wondering if in addition to an alarm and a coupler lock, maybe some kind of wheel lock like this would be a good investment.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200315237_200315237?cm_mmc=Google-pla-_-Security%20Equipment-_-Security%20Locks-_-103779&ci_sku=103779&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}


----------

